# Looking for Graham Sanders



## Ray_Mills (1/2/17)

Hi It is Ray Mills here, I want to contact Graham Sanders to see if he still has an interview tape of me.
My email is [email protected] .com. He known me and met me. Cheers


----------



## /// (1/2/17)

Dare say GLS is long since gone from here mate ...


----------



## Ray_Mills (14/2/17)

Long gone from here or life itself.


----------



## gilmoreous (11/12/17)

Last I heard was about 6 -7 years ago and he was living in a suburb called Rasmussen. I think he was part of Townsville Natural Brewers club. I dunno anything else about him or if the club is even still alive.


----------



## sp0rk (13/12/17)

I can possibly help, I've sent a PM (and an email)


----------



## barls (13/12/17)

you and most of the people that were involved with the bulk buys.


----------



## sinkas (14/8/19)

HI did you ever locate Graham Sanders?
I really liked his podcast,
sure it was amateur and silly,
but it was better than most of the stuff around at the time... and he even won the brewing network "Douche of the year"


----------

